# المساحات التي يوصي بها لغرف المضخات



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2012)

*· **[font=&quot]المساحات المطلوبة لغرف المضخات [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]1 – مضخات المياه العادية :[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]المساحة المخدومة : حتي 18800 متر مربع / حتي 93000 متر مربع [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]مساحة غرفة المضخات : 3متر * 4 متر / 5 متر * 4متر [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]الارتفاع لا يقل عن 4متر ، و بما يناسب اعمال التركيبات و الصيانة [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]2 – مجموعات مضخات الحريق [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]المساحة المخدومة : حتي 9300 متر مربع / حتي 18000 متر مربع / حتي 93000 متر مربع[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]مساحة غرفة المضخات : 3متر * 4 متر / 6 متر * 4متر / 9 متر * 7.5 متر[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]الارتفاع لا يقل عن 4متر ، و بما يناسب اعمال التركيبات و الصيانة

و يتم عمل القواعد ( وسائد تجليس ) للمضخات من الخرسانة المصبوبة علي طبقتين :
الطبقة الأولي عبارة عن حوض تزيد مقاساته عن الطبقة الثانية بـ 15 : 20 سم مكل الجوانب 
يتم وضع مرتبة من المطاط لامتصاص الاهتزاز ان وجد و كذلك عزل صوت الماكينة عما تحتها خاصة اذا تم تركيبها في الأدوار العليا كالسطح مثلا او غرفة الماكينات باي طابق وبسمك 25 مليمتر بحيث تأخذ شكل الحوض من الداخل : ارضية و اجناب و بعمق لا يقل عن 10 سم من سمك البلاطة ( القاعدة ) 
يتم صب طبقة الخرسانة الثانية داخل الحوض و بالإمكان استخدام الشبك الملحوم سمك 6 او 8 مليمتر لتدعيم و تسليح طبقات الخرسانة 
يمكن وضع مسامير الرباط (جوايط ) اذا كان معلوما المسافات بين فتحات التثبيت الموجودة في شاسيه المعدة و تكون مشكلة على حرف l أو t مقلوبة و طرفها الظاهر مقلوظ وجاهز للرباط 
بعض الماكينات يحتاج موانع اهتزاز ميكانيكية طبقا لتعليمات الصانع و يلاحظ ان اماكن تثبيتها و قدرات احمالها يجب ان تتناسب و تعليمات الصانع وذلك لمراعاة توزيع الوزن ( بلاش الحمل احسن حد يفتكر انه المقصود حمل التبريد - موش نكته ، انا فقدت عملي بسبب خلاف مع مدير المشروع عن كيفية رفع و تجليس وحدة باكيج عطاؤها التبريدي 25 طن تبريد و هو مصر علي ان وزنها 25 طن ) و طبعا كان معذور لأنه مهندس معماريعام 1993 في احد المشاريع بالرياض .
و لنا حديث عن كيفية حساب وسادة تحميل الماكينات و ان كنت انصح ان يقوم بهذه الحسابات المهندس المدني و يضع في اعتباره ان الوزن ككتله متحرك و ليس ساكن 
[/font]*​


----------



## الأمين حسن (21 فبراير 2012)

معلومات قيمه ورائعه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف 58 (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير مهندسنا الغالي ويكون ربنا أبدلك خير علي صبرك علي المدير المعماري - أقسملك بالله مدير أحد المشاريع كان بيحول لي الأعمال المدنية ومخططات التسليح وأقسم له أنني ميكانيكا يقولي ( إكتب ملحوظاتك ) -عافاكم الله وعافانا من الجهل والكبر والعجب بالنفس .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا الاخ الكريم والمعلم الناصح المهندس /صبري سعيد


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alarefmohamed (23 يونيو 2012)

الاستاذ والاخ الكبير المهندس / صبرى سعيد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحقيقة كل يوم يزيد تقديرى لشخصكم الكريم ولعلمك الغزير زادك الله من فضله جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## المذود (7 يوليو 2012)

عناية المكرم المهندس صبري سعيد المحترم
جزاك الله خيرا عن نشكرك للعلم وتزويد المنتدى بخبراتك
جعل الله عملك في ميزان حسناتك
ودمت ذخرا للمنتدى


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (9 يوليو 2012)

اعمل سلكشن من هنا يا بروف

https://www.google.com.sa/search?q=...9Asuh-QaT0eT5Bg&ved=0CFsQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=827


----------



## mahmod_yosry (13 أكتوبر 2012)

أبدأ بإسم الله ماشاء الله (اللهم لا حسد)
جزاكم الله خيرا ... وزادكم من علمه .... فأنا يقيني أنه مثلما صدقة المال تزيد من المال وتطرح فيه البركة ... فأنه صدقه العلم كذلك أيضا تزيد من العلم وتبارك لصاحبه ... فهنيئا لك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (18 فبراير 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## sherif elempapy (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا عن نشكرك للعلم وتزويد المنتدى بخبراتك
جعل الله عملك في ميزان حسناتك
ودمت ذخرا للمنتدى


----------



## hikal007 (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه وزادك من علمه


----------



## توتة85 (22 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## م سامى زكى (22 فبراير 2013)

طيب ممكن اعرف تقريبا المساحة اللى محتاجنها لتركيب مضخات الحريق (الكهرباء +الديزل+الجوكى)
750 gpm
ومعرفة ابعاد القاعدة تقريبا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (22 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------

